# MP3 Ipod 2 knob GM radio



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Was digging around on Ebay and came across this
78 - 87 Delco Radio Tape Trans Am Truck Pushbutton aux | eBay


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

I dunno... I still dig 

OPGI.com » Interior electrical » (CH27789) 1964-1973 GTO Stereo, Retro Sound - A breakthrough in classic car audio Compatible w


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Wonder how good the sound quality is on those GM radios? 
Also wonder how long they will last with this mod. I am an electronic tech also, although I don't work on sound stuff. But I do know that just adding in a jack may not be good for the circuitry in the long run. I blew up one channel of a clock radio I used to have by doing that exact thing. oops. 
Don't know if the guy is adding or changing any components to make sure it lasts. But just a one month warranty for that price scares me. 
Russ


----------

